# Monitore - was kommt als nächstes ?



## UTDARKCTF (4. Oktober 2008)

*Monitore - was kommt als nächstes ?*

Hi ,
wie wird wohl die Monitor Technik weiter gehen ? In zwei Jahren
soll es ja schon die ersten OLED Fernsehgeräte geben . Was ist aus den
angekündigten Laser Geräten geworden , da hört man gar nichts mehr von ...!?


----------



## Player007 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Monitore - was kommt als nächstes ?*

Imo werden ja immer mehr Monitore mit LED-Backlight ausgerüstet. Danach kommt dann wahrscheinlich die OLED-Technik in die Monitore.
Von den Laser Monis hab ich auch noch nix gehört 

Gruß


----------



## Riezonator (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Monitore - was kommt als nächstes ?*

Es gibt gerüchte das Panasonic im nächsten Jahr 26 Zoll Plasma  
Bildschirme auf den Markt bringen wird diese sollen aber in erster Linie für CAD und CAM (heißt doch so oder??) naja jedenfalls sollen die Plasmas die Quad Full HD Auflösung haben (7680mal 4320 in 16:9) und natürlich Plasma technisch einen viel besseren Farbraum als LCDs haben und natürlich Reaktionszeiten im 0,001ms Bereich 

Das ganze würde ich allerdings mit Vorsicht genießen da ich persönlich noch nie so ein ding gesehen hab. Allerdings da ich für das gleichnamige unternehmen Arbeite hab ich mich mal dazu bei unseren "Messe Fachmann"
erkundigt und er hat mir das versicher das es 2009 kommt und er den Prototypen davon schon "angefasst" hat

Also freuen wir uns auf "Scharfe" neue Zeiten im Monitor Bereich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Monitore - was kommt als nächstes ?*

Laser-Monitore sind mir auch kein Begriff und von Laser-Beamern hat man schon ewig nichts mehr gehört. SED hat seit 3 Jahren nur Verzögerungen produziert und OLED kämpft weiterhin mit schlechter Ausbeute/hohen Preisen bei großen Flächen.

Kleine Plasmas kann ich mir nur als Nischenprodukt vorstellen - schwer, recht hoher Stromverbrauch, Einbrenngefahr. Und das hohe Pixeldichten da bezahlbar sein sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich ist dass doch ein traditioneller Nachteil der Plasmatechnik.

Nö, ich denke mal, es bleibt noch ein weilchen bei LCD. 
Vermutlich gibt es eine leichte Verlagerung von TN zu beschleunigten VA-Panels (Die Hoffnung auf günstige S-IPS hab zumindest ich aufgegeben), noch mehr Beschleunigungstechniken, White-LED Backlights dürften schon bald Standard sein, R/G/B LED wird vermutlich noch eine Zeitlang auf die Oberklasse beschränkt bleiben - danach hängt es davon ab, was die Leute sich einreden lassen. 
Interessant wird, ob die Auflösungen weiter wachsen. Die Pixeldichte von 24" und 30" Monitoren wird ja von einigen schon als sehr niedrig empfunden, 1920x1200 reichen sowieso für 2 DinA4 Seiten (Übersicht ist ja seit 1024x786 einer der wichtigeren Faktoren für höhere Auflösungen), x1200 ist seit über einem Jahrzehnt die Oberklasse und der Bonus durch die Filmindustrie wird jenseits von HDTV auch wegfallen. (ich glaub jedenfalls nicht, dass Quad-HD im Entertainment Markt vor Mitte des nächsten Jahrzehnts eine große Rolle spielt, schon der Umstieg auf HD läuft sehr langsam)
Bei den Monitorgrößen würde ich auf alle Fälle flüssiges Wachstum bis 27" erwarten.
Danach wirds unklar - 30" brauchen langsam ne etwas größere Auflösung, 2560x1600 werden sicherlich auch in 32", 35" und 40" angeboten werden. Aber dann wirds auch zunehmend enger auf den Schreibtischen, Spieler profitieren schon lange kaum noch von höheren Auflösungen (leiden eher unter den Anforderungen), für Büroanwendungen wird eher Multimonitoring verwendet, Webseitendesigner haben sowieso null Ahnung, was sie mit dem Platz machen sollen - und überhaupt: Der Platz zwischen Schreibtischplatte und maximaler ergonomischer Oberseite ist beschränkt.

Vielleicht sind Über-Breitdisplays im 2:1 oder 3:1 Format der nächste Trend. Hat aber auch nicht jeder Platz für.


Was imho keine Marktfähigkeit hat, ist die 10Bit Technik, aber im TV-Markt wird die Luft sowieso langsam dünn - vielleicht schaffen die Marketingleute ein Bedürfniss.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Monitore - was kommt als nächstes ?*

Hier mal einen Interessanten Artikel was so zu erwarten ist . Neben OLED und Laser Geräten scheint es auch noch eine Technik Namens SED zu geben .
Zukunftstechnologien: Was kommt nach LCD und Plasma? - WirtschaftsWoche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Monitore - was kommt als nächstes ?*

SED sollte 2007 verkauft werden, afaik bis auf weiteres nicht mal die Finanzierung einer Fabrik geklärt.


----------

